# Oh Noooo Have you seen the latest?!



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/services.html


I think I will order several Jekyll's from Frank while I still can. Frank, buddy, if you are listening, tell us that everything is OK and that this LAPCO fiasco is nothing for us and you to worry about......    

Your faithful consumer,

Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

These guys are...nuts?


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

The website has been changed to included a *thinly* veiled threat about reproducing their models without permission. If this were real, they'd already have lawyers contacting people. I wouldn't put much into myself. Sounds like a case of sour grapes to me.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I sure hope they dont hassel Mobius. Frank worked to hard on this project, and I want my Hyde!...Otto


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't worry guys! Monster Hobbies will carry the REAL Mobeous models, once Frank and I get it together, that is.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

ironic...now...we'll now have the Aurora we loved....and now the Aurora we hate. A Jekyll & Hyde thing.


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

*LAPCO cash grab*

If I had to guess, the giammarino guy is cash strapped and probably wants to force Moebius into an out of court settlement. You will notice that none of the Polar Lights kits are included in his bogus website. 

How long before LAPCO announces their long lost Nosferatu?

Jeff 

HANG IN THERE FRANK WINSPUR!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Also notice that the copyrights cover years that Aurora no longer existed and its molds either sold or destroyed.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Aren't they claiming ownership of properties that were supposedly lost in a train derailment after Monogram bought out Aurora? I mean, really, if anyone could claim to own these things if the original molds existed, it would be Revell-Monogram, right?

There's a big part of me that would just love to root on the Giamarrinos if they're restarting Aurora, but nah, I'll stick with the people who love the hobby instead of the carpetbaggers trying to cash in on Grandpa's work. I wonder what they'll do if the heirs of Aurora's other founders decide to get involved.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

This really sounds as substanial as a wet single 1-ply sheet of toilet paper. If these guys "own" Aurora, why didn't they put up a fuss — and if they did, why didn't it stick? — when Polar Lights repopped all those models with the Aurora logo on the box?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Good point Frankie! I think the Aurora name and logo is owned by Cinemodels who granted PL limited rights to use it. Wonder what Cinemodels might have to say about LAPCO's _copyright_?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I sent them a email asking if and when they might bring back the PS line heres what they wrote wich was not a lot of info.

It is a possibility by February and March 2008!

Thanks,
Management


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

*Copywrite infringement of Thomas Graham's work*

Well it just occured to me that the pic of Jekyll that they have on their website is lifted from Tom Graham's book on the History of Aurora model kits. So LAPCO is now guilty of Copywrite infringement, unless they received permission to use it, which I doubt. :freak:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Even if they purchased rights to the Aurora logo from Cinemodels, they dont own the original molds, hence they have no rights to the "kits"...Otto


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

origAurora buyer said:


> ironic...now...we'll now have the Aurora we loved....and now the Aurora we hate. A Jekyll & Hyde thing.


LOL :lol: Good one!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

What we need on this BB is someone who is a modeler by night, and a copyright lawyer by day!!! It would help to calm the mass hysteria that threatens our modelling world daily!!


Wayne


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

I think pretty much everyone else has said it. They'd have to prove that *they* still own the name, logo, and molds before they start bullying anyone else around. Just because their forefathers started the company doesn't mean it's still owned by the family after all of these years since it got bought out and sold off decades ago.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I find it amazing that they "have" molds for kits that were last produced in the 1950's. Even if their "kits" were reproduced, they are still the slow sellers of their era, with exception to the Knights.

Remeber that Aurora REALLY got figure kits going with the Frankenstein kit in 1961 and all other subsequent monster kits are in HOT demand, fetching prices above the $1000 mark for items such as the Bride of Frankenstein. And who owns the rights to those kits? Revell/Monogram and RC2 (from Polar Lights merger)

As for the squirrels, people and knights? $20-$120 tops, $200 on a good day.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*We really should stop these threads all together....They are probably lerking...reading all these and having a good laugh.*

*Seriously....lets get back to REAL subjects and be happy that Moebius and Monarch are HERE TO STAY!*


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

OH! OH! I want the last word! ......Melchezideck!

Now you can lock this thread!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Fooshtahh !! 
hb


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

my thoughts on this subject are, If these guys are actually going to revive aurora and it is legit, then more power to them. It would be great to see new aurora product on the shelves! I really don't want to see moebius being hassled over the mr. hyde kit, as he worked hard to bring us this kit! So they need to lay off and move on to other things, like proving they are in fact legit.The only people who could raise a fuss over dr. j might be monogram who did own the original molds. However i'm pretty sure they have been long since destroyed.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

wolfman66 said:


> I sent them a email asking if and when they might bring back the PS line heres what they wrote wich was not a lot of info.
> 
> It is a possibility by February and March 2008!
> 
> ...


A completely noncommittal response...just enough to pique interest (and possibly pre-buys?), but not enough to get nailed down by.

Remember Occam's Razor, fellas: the most likely explanation - given all the available data - is usually the correct one. Even if we'd all prefer it be otherwise. 

"Trust, but verify."

-Ronald Reagan

Flipside: If you can't verify yet, don't trust yet.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Ravenauthor said:


> I think pretty much everyone else has said it. They'd have to prove that *they* still own the name, logo, and molds before they start bullying anyone else around. Just because their forefathers started the company doesn't mean it's still owned by the family after all of these years since it got bought out and sold off decades ago.


Exactly - as if any one entity today owns EVERYTHING Aurora ever was, had or did. If there's one person, family, group or corporation out there that has legal right to ALL of that (molds, logos, graphics, concepts, even the name), they'd prove it before making such a serious ass out of themselves. 

I wasn't around for the old LAPCO thing, but this here is plainly absurd. Seems like a prank, to be honest.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Cine Models DOES own the Aurora logo for use on Plastic model kits!
Trust me on this.
Polar Lights licensed the use of the license from Cinemodels I knw this to be fact.

At the risk of repeating myself - I'll believe that this new Aurora is REAL when I see REAL kits on REAL store shelves!!!!!

Dave


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Here here!*

*PLEASE LOCK ALL THREADS ABOUT THIS LAPCO/AURORA STUFF!*


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Here here here! 
Dave / Fluke
NUFF said


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> Cine Models DOES own the Aurora logo for use on Plastic model kits!
> Trust me on this.
> Polar Lights licensed the use of the license from Cinemodels I knw this to be fact.
> 
> ...


A bit of clarification.
Cinemoels owns the rights to the *oval* Aurora logo.
There are other Aurora logos that are owned by other people, and some that are dead and abandoned.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trust in Allah.
But tie up your camel.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL! :lol:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Models I'll buy, but not THIS claim!*



Night-Owl said:


> Also notice that the copyrights cover years that Aurora no longer existed and its molds either sold or destroyed.





Todd P. said:


> Aren't they claiming ownership of properties that were supposedly lost in a train derailment after Monogram bought out Aurora? ...if anyone could claim to own these things if the original molds existed, it would be Revell-Monogram, right?





frankenstyrene said:


> as if any one entity today owns EVERYTHING Aurora ever was, had or did.


All of which adds up to a very preposterous claim that even relatives of the Giammarino family (and really, we have no *proof *that that's who these people are) can claim ownership of Aurora's output. The company was sold to Nabisco in the early 1970s. When Nabisco couldn't turn a profit, it sold the plastic modeling side of the company to Monogram. Several of the molds also went to other outfits - the 1/48 scale World War I fighter kits have flown under two or three different labels that I know of.

One tip off that this "new Aurora" claim to ownership is bogus can be seen in that little threat they have at the bottom of the page. There are several grammatical errors there - hardly indicative of a genuine legal document, and exclamation marks just aren't part of official Legalese. To paraphrase Dave Metzner, I'll believe it's real when it's real.

Mark McG.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe that the proper technical term for the "new Aurora" is "Scam"

I've been known to be wrong once or twice in my life, (my wife keeps track of such occurances for me) but I really believe that I have this one right!

Dave


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave,
I've never known you to be wrong - is it possible that your wife is mistaken?

AT


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

A Taylor said:


> Dave,
> I've never known you to be wrong - is it possible that your wife is mistaken?
> 
> AT


Are you suggesting that Dave's wrong about his wife? In which case, he would have been wrong.

 
Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was wrong once.

No, wait - twice.

I think.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I agree: crazy stuff!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

To say "I am wrong" can be a paradox, depending on context.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I've been told that I'm not quite right, but that's a whole different subject.
Dave


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

And how about your great sense of humor, Dave? Everybody I talk to who's met you all say the same thing, "there's something funny about that guy...".  

Have a great weekend!

Mark McG.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Must be to much exposure to solvents!
Dave


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

im not always right but im never wrong


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

if you can't be good be careful


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If they can't findya handsom...they should at least find ya handy!


----------



## BigH827 (Mar 17, 2007)

When Polar Lights started putting out kits that said Aurora on them, I read on their long gone web site, from the man who started the company that he had to do two things, get the molds from Revell/Monogram, them get Revell/Monogram to let him use the Aurora name. If he had to get both from the same company then they are the only ones who could sue, on a copy right.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I do believe polar lights had monogram produce the kits, and they had to get permision to use the oval aurora logo from cinimodels. :dude:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

cinimodels also produced the kit boxes.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Polar Lights originaly used the Aurora logo on classic Monster kits - Revell produced the bagged kits for us and we packed them in boxes with the oval Aurora logo which we used under license from Cinemodels.
We also used the logo on several snap kits - The Apes - King Ghidorra and Rodan.

Dave


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Why did you stop using the logo, Dave? Too expensive?


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

wolfman66 said:


> I sent them a email asking if and when they might bring back the PS line heres what they wrote wich was not a lot of info.
> 
> It is a possibility by February and March 2008!
> 
> ...


Are they going to purchase, borrow, or steal the molds back from Revell/Monogram?
By the way, I think the Prehistoric Scenes molds are in Germany.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

This looks like another fake site. The internet is full of them. A lot of red flags here. Of course if they advertise Big Frankie..........


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Why are we still talking about this?


*IT'S FAKE!!!!!!*



*Kill these threads!*


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Easy Fluke, you'll blow a head gasket !  Relax, take five, smoke if you get 'em.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Fluke, your little user pic looks familar but can't place it. What's it from?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

It's *SCRAT* from the cartoon movie 'Ice Age' dude!  Don't tell me you have never seen those flicks?

You can't miss me at Wonderfest...I'm the goofy looking guy with a custom badge with Scrat on it....pretty much like my avitar.

If your going ....seeya all there!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry, can't say I have...I think the principal showed it a couple months back for the Friday afternoon movie, but I always prefer to ride herd on detention (having to sit thru "Annie" broke me of it forever).

Dunno yet about WF. Wife has been out of town for 2 weeks now with her dad, who had a major stroke (docs said a 9 to 9.5 on a 10 scale). Her boss could not be more understanding but she's still burning up vacation and sick time. She may be back this week if they get him placed somewhere (talk about bureaucratic runarounds from Heck). Anyway, we'd planned to pop in for the day, but until this is settled it's on hold. Will definitely look you up if we get there.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

well if that is a legit company, and they get control (NOT) the youngsters would destroy that part of the company that grandpa started once they got the $$$$$ just like RC2 did to PL. all these types want is a fast buck no matter who it hurts. Now, i return you to your regulary scheduled forum.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

As has been stated by myself and others above, it seems highly unlikely for this new outifit to be able to make any legal claims on past Aurora products.

Now, I've heard rumors that there were various projects in the pipeline when Aurora went out of business that looked interesting. We've all seen some of the late Dave Cockum's concept drawings and photos of acetate masters for kits that never appeared (i.e., the Metaluna Mutant from _This Island Earth_). I don't know how much of this material is in the possession of the current generation of Giammarinos, but I imagine that any of it that they would care to produce as plastic model kits would be of interest. And _those _kits they would own lock, stock and barrel.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Are you guys sure that LAPCO complained about these Aurora kits licencing claims,or is it just a rumor someone started on this thread.It's quite possible that LAPCO just wants to try producing their own kits and are not trying to give anyone a hard time on production rights.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, read the comments on the bottom of this page of their site
http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/products.html

A week or so ago, they had the Doctor Jekyl on that page.
Right above a similar threat/warning.
Looks like they removed it now though.


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

I wouldn't know if they complained to Frank, but their website featured a big photo of Dr Jekyll claiming copywrite to the box art, instruction sheet, 3-D model, and threatened to uphold their copywrite protection against all others attempting to create the kit. 

The photo was lifted from Tom Graham's Aurora History book. Likely infringing on Tom's copywrite, to be sure.

They have since dropped the photo of Jekyll, but the bottom of their site makes no bones about their supposed claim to copywrite.

And in other news, LAPCO cum AuroraProductsCorp, has just recently applied to have the "Aurora Line" logo trademarked. With the old rising sun logo. This to go with the famous fighters logo trademark application from February. That in itself is no big deal because they had a few trademark applications on the go for the "LAPCO" logos, a couple of years ago.

Hey I would be the first to kneel and beg forgiveness if they come out and produce kits that appear on my LHS shelf, but we all know what happened before so they have a pretty tough sell to win the hearts and minds of the HTBB

Jeff :wave:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Slightly OT, but speaking of the real old Aurora, did anyone manage to get one of those bricks from when they demolished the old plant?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Not so fast buddy! They might own them bricks too!  
I also noticed they changed the dates on what they say they own and it ends at 1970. That means them having anything that they owned after that (like prototypes someone might actually WANT made into models) being released seems unlikely.
Of course, the whole thing seems unlikely. 
Jim


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Hunch said:


> Not so fast buddy! They might own them bricks too!


Ooh, hadn't thought of that!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Are we still talking about fatco, ratco, flapco...oh what ever!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's spelled "copyRIGHT" dammit!
As in having the _right_ to make copies.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

*Oops!*



John P said:


> It's spelled "copyRIGHT" dammit!
> As in having the _right_ to make copies.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.



Sorry John

Your write, I'm rong.

and on so many levels..    

Jeff :tongue:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that it would be in LAPCO'S best interest to just issue their intended kits and never mind copyrights.They will only succeed in alienating the modelers by bullying other enterprises.Their success or failure will depend on the quality of the kits they will bring on the market,not this silly copyrights nonsense.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I just want to thank 1:8 scale for his response to John P's comment. There have been others during the history of this board that when corrected, threw tantrums, got nasty and generally made life miserable around here. A good humored response keeps the momentum going, and adds the levity that makes these boards so enjoyable.


Thanks, man.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was tryin' to keep it lihgt too. It's a common enough mistake, but common enough to make me
_*CARRAAAAAZEEEEEEEEE!!!!!*_

:tongue:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

John P said:


> I was tryin' to keep it lihgt too. It's a common enough mistake, but common enough to make me
> _*CARRAAAAAZEEEEEEEEE!!!!!*_
> 
> :tongue:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

"you got nice house"..........hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

It's not my habit to edit postings.
The joke that I have deleted was called to my attention by a BB member who found it to be offensive.
I am no fan of "Political Correctness" however, given the nature of ths forum and the desire of Hobby Talk's management to maintain a "family friendly" atmosphere, I thought it best to edit the joke.

Dave


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

PM Moderator said:


> It's not my habit to edit postings.
> The joke that I have deleted was called to my attention by a BB member who found it to be offensive.
> I am no fan of "Political Correctness" however, given the nature of ths forum and the desire of Hobby Talk's management to maintain a "family friendly" atmosphere, I thought it best to edit the joke.
> 
> Dave


 I SINCERELY APOLLOGIZE for posting that. It was never or will it ever, be my intention to offend anyone in anyway, and my sincere apology to the BB Member that was offended, I am sorry !!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This thread has gone to the dogs!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just wish I'd seen the joke before it went bye-bye.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

model maker said:


> I SINCERELY APOLLOGIZE for posting that. It was never or will it ever, be my intention to offend anyone in anyway, and my sincere apology to the BB Member that was offended, I am sorry !!!


MM, Your resonse was perfect. A Class Act.








As Chris stated a few theads back. "I just want to thank 1:8 scale for his response to John P's comment. There have been others during the history of this board that when corrected, threw tantrums, got nasty and generally made life miserable around here. A good humored response keeps the momentum going, and adds the levity that makes these boards so enjoyable"

Thought the joke was funny. But understand why it was removed. one reason I love the BB is because of how its run and the people on it for the most part are, Well how else to put it " just good ole folks"


----------

